# صلاة البابا شنودة علي شهداء ماسبيرو



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلاة البابا شنودة علي شهداء ماسبيرو 


[YOUTUBE]7QeTFn_9iEA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصلاه روعه والقداس كان رهيب
ربنا ينيح كل شهدائنا *


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الصلاه روعه والقداس كان رهيب
> ربنا ينيح كل شهدائنا *


ربنا ينيحهم ويصبر أسرهم آمين​


----------



## إسرافيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا ينيحهم ويصبر أسرهم ءامين


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> ربنا ينيحهم ويصبر أسرهم ءامين


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا كانت لحظات رهيبة
يارب ارحمنااااااااااااااااااااااا ويدى اهلهم الصبر
ثانكيو لك​


----------



## أرزنا (21 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام المسيح 


لينصر الله أصحاب الحق دائما


----------

